# Counseling



## drumell24 (Dec 29, 2009)

My fiancee and I have been together almost 2 years. We have a 4 month old together, I have a 9 year old, and she has a 19 year old away at college. We are both in our late 30's. We have been having problems for about 6 months, but they have really escalated in the last 3 months. My question is how can you convince someone to go to counseling? I think the main problem with her going is someone telling her she has been wrong. I know I have made mistakes, but I can admit that and try to change. She thinks she does no wrong and its all my fault. She accused me yesterday of not loving our 4 month old. I am out of work so I stay home with her. My fiancee wanted me to stay home with her, and wanted me to only apply for "good" jobs. Now she tells me I am lazy because I don't have a job. We fight about pretty much everything, cleaning, money, everything. I was a very messy person before I met her (it was just me and my 9 year old boy here, we didn't mind a little mess) but I now clean the house every day, but it is still not good enough. She has been very rude and condesending to me and my 9 year old the last 3 months. I don't want to give up on my family, all I have ever wanted was a happy family to live together, but I really don't think she will agree to counseling, and I see that as our only solution. How can I convince her to go to counseling with me?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried to convince my H to go to counseling for the longest time. He never would go so i went myself. my counselor asked him to come in and we had a session together. she encouraged him to find someone to talk to and after that he looked up someone. 

My h went for a few months but doesnt go anymore. so i guess i got him to go initially, but it gets draining to try and keep them going. eventually you just have to do what is best for you and stop trying to run your spouse's life.


----------

